# Eye Repair



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a GLoomis rod and one of the center eyes slid out of the wrap. I slid it back in and it wen all the way in, but how do I keep it in? A drop of super glue or a drop of something else? I dont want to use it till I fix it.......David


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Alot of the time the outer band breaks, if not then try the glue. Most tackle shops will replace for $10 or $15 plus the cost of the eye. I would suggest when or if you replace them to use a more solid eye.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

fwbdave said:


> I have a GLoomis rod and one of the center eyes slid out of the wrap. I slid it back in and it wen all the way in, but how do I keep it in? A drop of super glue or a drop of something else? I dont want to use it till I fix it.......David


 
You need to get you some epoxy under the thread with the leg if possible. Mix you up some slow drying two part epoxy dip the foot into it and slip it back under the thread. Then take a heat gun or some other source of heat and gently heat the wrap up some so the old epoxy will soften some. then just let dry


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

I will try it this weekend. Thanks Tom.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

get in touch if you still have a problem


----------

